# Beretta 92fs vs beretta brigadier?



## Wbrandon

What's the difference between these guns? Shop just told me he found a brigadier but said its the same as the 92 but just not called the 92. This has the all stainless steel on it. Any info on this gun?


----------



## Shipwreck

The frame is exactly the same - it is aluminum. It is the slide that is different.

The slide is a little heavier, and is beefier around the locking block area. Also, the front sight is dovetailed, instead of being built into the slide.

They haven't made Brigadiers in almost 10 years. I bought one a couple months ago. They are being made in black and in stainless (understand that only the upper is stainless - the frame is anodized to match on the stainless models).

With less than a 2 oz difference, I really did not expect to feel any difference in shooting the gun, compared to a regular 92FS. But, I was surprised. The felt recoil on the web of your hand (on the backstrap) IS a little softer on the Brigadiers.


----------



## Shipwreck

Here is a photo:


----------



## Wbrandon

Thanks for the info. That is a beautiful gun. Almost pulled the trigger on it because it was all stainless even the controls but ended up with the 92fs inox with black controls


----------



## Shipwreck

It must have been used - all the new Inox Brigadiers have black controls.


----------



## Tonygrips

The Brigadier model also has two different barrel sizes, a 4.25" or 5"! I just ordered the 4.25" and will be picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## Shipwreck

Tonygrips said:


> The Brigadier model also has two different barrel sizes, a 4.25" or 5"! I just ordered the 4.25" and will be picking it up tomorrow!


Are you sure about that? 4.25 is the slide barrel of the 92 compact. There is a 4.75 barrel for the fullsize - but not a 4.25"


----------



## Tonygrips

Ableammo.com are selling them. I called the and spoke to Andy there! He said there are two different size barrels.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I'd have to take the measurements of my fullsize 92s, but I do not believe a 4.25" barrel wouldt fit in a fullsize slide, as far as I know. And, there are no compact Brigadier slides. Please post a pic showing what you get please


----------



## denner

Yes, Shipwreck is correct I believe, Beretta only makes or made a 4.7 inch barrel for full size models and makes a 4.9 inch barrel for current full size models, including the current Brigadier. Tonygrips, if you ordered a 4.25 inch 92fs compact barrel for the Brigadier slide, I don't think it's going to work.


----------



## Tonygrips

I ordered the 92fs brigadier with the 4.25 Barrel as ableammo had described on their page. I am picking it up today and will post photos. If it's actually a 5" barrel, is that false advertising? Also shows the weapon in ALL stainless, when I spoke to Andy from ableammo and after the fact that it was already shipped. He said that the trigger, hammer and safety are actually black! Is this also false advertising?


----------



## Shipwreck

Honestly, I think they made a mistake. 

Now, the black small parts - that has been on ALL USA made Inox models for years. And yes, the current Inox Brigadiers all have black parts for the safety levers and some of the other small parts. When I bought my Brig, I had a choice between an Inox and black model. I like stainless for most guns - but on Beretta 92s, I only like black for some strange reason.

Anyway - I keep in the know about Beretta 92 variants. Sometimes some big stores can and will customize some unusual variant where a part has been changed... Like Gander Mountain had black frames with stainless uppers a few years back. Cabelas had some two tone models they sold as well. Beretta has also occasionally sold 92FS models with an M9 frame, and vice versa... 

But, I've seen zero about any of the new Brigs coming with any other barrel size but 4.9". However, the older E Lite II had a 4.7" barrel... Basically, the barrel stopped at the end of the slide, instead of sticking further out like they normally do.

I think there has been some mistake about a 4.25" barrel. It won't work on a fullsize slide. Either it's an Inox compact (shorter barrel), or just a regular Inox Brig, and someone is mistaken. I suppose it is POSSIBLE that there is a special, unannounced run of Inox Brigs with 4.7" barrels. But once again, I've seen ZERO on it. But not 4.25" barrels.

Please let us know what you have when you get it. But yes, be aware that ANY Inox model made in the USA (which the current Brigs are) will have black small parts. Right now, only the Italian made standard 92 models in Inox have matching silver small parts. The USA Inox models made this change several years ago.


----------



## Tonygrips

Well here's the outcome. I called Beretta directly today prior to picking up my new brigadier! They said it only comes in a 4.9" barrel as you guys mentioned. I picked it up and still like the gun. I hope this clears things up guys.


----------



## Tonygrips




----------



## Tonygrips




----------



## Shipwreck

Yep, only way the gun comes. That guy ran you a line at the place you ordered it.


----------



## denner

Nice brigadiers'!


----------



## paulm667

Just got back from the Great American Outdoor Show in Harrisburg, PA. Beretta had a Brigadier on display with their other firearms. Very nice pistol. I own the 92 and my wife has the Storm. However, she loved the grip on the Brigadier (even more than the Hogue grip I put on mine; yeah, I know, boo hoo). Nice choice. Beautiful firearm. Beretta is a great firearm. Good luck with it. Be safe always.


----------

